# ESIM ... wird das noch was ??



## Knurrfurz (11 April 2017)

Mein tolles Gerät hat ja zusätzlich zur SIM eine eSIM
Dachte ich kann das ja wie dual sim nutzen
Jetzt bin ich im Ausland, bekomme u,a, GigSky als Angebot auf meiner eSIM angezeigt.
3 GB kosten 50 € 
Wollen die mich verar...... ?


----------



## jupp11 (12 April 2017)

Wenn jemand so heißt....


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2017)

Das Thema treibt sich hier immer wieder mal um:

*Eine Karte für mehrere Netze ?*
*eSIM*


----------



## Jeanno (2 Mai 2017)

Gibts denn irgendwo handfeste Infos zum Thema eSIM ??
Hinter dem Link oben steht ja nur Larifari


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2017)

Kennst du schon Google? Machs dir selbst!


----------



## jupp11 (3 Mai 2017)

Wie mag er wohl diesen Thread gefunden haben...


----------



## Lauser3 (4 Juni 2017)

Nur findet man nichts wirklich Fundiertes zur ESIM, d.h. hier kennt sich auch keiner aus ?
Lauser


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juni 2017)

Nö....


----------



## Grosskaser (14 Juli 2017)

Wenig, es gibt zB die Samsung Gear 3 mit LTE und eSIM (nur eSIM), aber ohnehin nicht in DE.


----------

